# No brake line pressure



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just replaced the front and rear brake drums with disc. I also replaced the lines, booster and master. I am trying to bleed the brakes. I started with the rear passengers side. Barely anything came out. I moved on the Drivers side. Same thing. I moved to the front passengers side. good pressure and a lot of fluid same thing on the drivers side front.

Why wouldn't I have pressure on the rear only? I checked that all the fittings are tight. I'm stumped.

Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Check the distribution valve on the frame, I'm betting that the internal valve has shifted. :cheers


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok. I think I found the problem. I called RightStuff and explained the problem. They said that they had been having problems with some of the proportioning valves. He told me to test the pressure at the master then at the proportioning valve junction to the rear. When I removed the line to the master and pressed on the peddle a jet of fluid shot out. When I removed the line at the proportioning valve junction to the rear, nothing but a little dribble and sound. 

RIghtStuff said they would send me a new one. I will call them tomorrow and order it.

They have no Idea how much of a headache that was. You know you have everything right but it still doesn't work. It's crazy the things you will check, recheck, check again, yell at the wife, check again, dream about what to check when you wake up, and then finally given in to defeat. 

My wife hates me right now. Thanks RightStuff. =)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

_Exactly_ why I shy away from 'upgrades' with non oem parts.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I am getting close to installing my Right Stuff valve and will know what to look out for!


----------

